# What age is best to sell on Leopard gecko hatchlings???



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

hi there i have been searching the internet and not found anything on when its best to let your hatchling leos go to new homes, as i know with beardies its best to keep hold of them till they are about 8 weeks before selling them on, but is it the same for Leopard geckos, i want to make sure i give my little guys the best start in life and dont want to part with them too early, so could somebody please let me know when is best, thanks cheryl and mick: victory:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

The general consensus is 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

thats what i thought, thanks. i wouldnt want to sell him/her on till i knew they were ready

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I know some start selling them a lot earlier but personally I hold mine until they're at least 8 weeks old and over 20g in weight sometimes older/heavier


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> I know some start selling them a lot earlier but personally I hold mine until they're at least 8 weeks old and over 20g in weight sometimes older/heavier


snap i will not let them leave before reaching 20 grms and over eight weeks.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

ive seen people on here selling them as young as a couple of weeks!!!!! although this may just be advertising them like Luvbug who then wont release them till at least two months and man is that along wait!!!


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

if you are going to sell them to someone like your neightbour or someone really local, 2 weeks would be fine! 

however if you are going to sell them to someone 1 hour away from you, it is best to make them develop first otherwise long distances could stress and kill them before they have gotten used to the world!


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

i always wait till they have adult colours before selling, otherwise you could sell a potetially amazing gecko without realising it!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Nic B-C said:


> ive seen people on here selling them as young as a couple of weeks!!!!!


seen leo's actually sold at two weeks which imo is way too early especially given they don't tend to eat for the first week and at that age they haven't got the fat reserves or settled enough to take the stress well


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

our rule is 6weeks and 20grams, however if we feel they need to wait longer then we will

Dave


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

ah yeah some do sell them but wont let them go till ready.
i got one on the way, gotta wait till shes 20 to 25grams


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

thats brill guys, i shall make sure he/she is at least 20grams before i let em' go and around 6-8wks. 
imo with my leo or my hatchling beardies, i only want them to go to good homes, have as less stress as possible and most importantly survive, as although we plan to sell on all our hatchlings im still attached to them and believe they should always get a good life, and thats from birth onwards!!
so thanks guys i really appreciate the feedback: victory::2thumb:


----------

